

Show HN: Followlotto.com – Written in Go and Martini with Twitter OAuth - dougbarrett
http://www.followlotto.com

======
dougbarrett
Hi all, this was an idea I came up with yesterday and was able to execute in 4
hours with Go and Martini last night in a coding frenzy! Any feedback is
appreciated!

